# Is there a best time to book with DFDS



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

HI all we are going to use DFDS to go to Denmark next August and P&O to come back from the Hook of Holland. Is there a best time to book to get a good deal or does it not mater? I know that with Dover Calais P&O or most Brittany ferries the price stays the same up till around two weeks before you leave. So do I just book it now or is there a better time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Usual answer is that the sooner you book the better the deal. BUT it might with worth waiting for the NEC show to see if they come up with a "Show deal"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*dfds*

Best to book early.

If you mean you are going Harwich - Esbjerg with DFDS. They rarely have offers on this. Best is possibly by getting a price up on screen direct with the date you want, then if you are a member of one of the clubs, call them for 10-15% discount.

TM


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Ferry Tickets*

We always book with the Caravan Club,
I include 7 Camping Cheques in my basket (online) then you are eligible for their discounted ITX fares


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ferry Tickets*



barney2 said:


> We always book with the Caravan Club,
> I include 7 Camping Cheques in my basket (online) then you are eligible for their discounted ITX fares


Don't think the C&CC do Camping Cheques do they?

TM


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Ferry Tickets*

Don't think the C&CC do Camping Cheques do they?

TM[/quote]

Hi Teemyob

Don,t know about the Camping and Caravan club selling cheques, we are not member anymore, we found the Caravan Club gave us more savings for our membership fee


----------

